# WCF - Game #2: #3 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #1 Los Angeles Lakers (1) - 5/19



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Wednesday, 9:00PMEST/7:00PMMT/6:00PMPST
Where: Staples Center - Los Angeles, CA
TV:







*











*Playoff Schedule/Results
Game 1: L 107-128 @ LA Lakers
Game 2: Wed May 19 Phoenix at LA Lakers 9:00PM TNT
Game 3: Sun May 23 LA Lakers at Phoenix 8:30 TNT
Game 4: Tue May 25 LA Lakers at Phoenix 9:00 TNT
Game 5*: Thu May 27 Phoenix at LA Lakers 9:00 TNT
Game 6*: Sat May 29 LA Lakers at Phoenix 8:30 TNT
Game 7*: Mon May 31 Phoenix at LA Lakers 9:30 TNT

*












*Phoenix Suns (54-28)

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Robin Lopez * 














*Los Angeles Lakers (57-25)

Starters: 





































PG Derek Fisher | SG Kobe Bryant | SF Ron Artest | PF Pau Gasol | C Andrew Bynum* 




*_Victory Advisory_*




*Suns have been placed on.....KILLTHEM!*
​


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

and it's time to trade Amare.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

It honestly boggles my mind that as gifted as he is, he can be so terrible defensively.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Woot! Got two tickets to tomorrow's game!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Lmao, Diss didn't bother making a game thread and Suns won. Yay!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Amare showed up. Let's see how he does tomorrow against a healthy front line (Bynum will sit) looking to contain him


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

No more new game threads until Suns lose a game! haha (I love how superstitious this board is)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol, nah wasn't not bothering making one. I finally got my computer back today. I had this nasty virus that ****ed everything up.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Diss, stop downloading porn! :baseldance:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I like the other victory advisories better.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

:laugh: you caught me! Not sure where it came from. 


lol I find it weird you guys still call me Diss.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Well it sounds cheesy calling you OC, or Orga, or Chaos. Diss just flows ^_^


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol OC is fine. Or Joe is too haha. No big deal though. 


Oh, and virus was nasty but they were able to recover everything btw. Praise the lord!


As for thoughts on Game 3 and going forward ABOUT ****ING TIME AMARE was aggressive. I was wondering when that was going to happen and why he hadn't been. 

Also, I was glad to see Lopez get more time and produce. Like hadn't missed any time. He needs to play. No sense in going small on them. Maybe stretches. We should continue to mix it up with zone and ****, but not double Kobe a lot. If he's going to go off, we can't do much about it. Just stop everyone else. No reason their bench should be outplaying ours either.

Jrich has been ****ing awesome. 

Frye sucks balls. Might as well put Clark in or Collins.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I love how you chewed out Frye (because he obviously deserved it) and then he comes out big. Oh, and the magic continues with you not making game threads and the Suns winning!! Lmao, yay ^_^

I love our bench!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^He still sucks balls! lol. Even hitting 1 or 2 would be huge for him on the road.

Amare also needs to continue to be aggressive. Lopez needs to play more. I expect them to make a conserted effort to try to pound us inside and do what they should against the zone. Someone needs to step up and have a big game. 

Suns need to play Game 5 as a MUST win (or like they're gonna be eliminated) if we want to win the series. Need man up and beat them at their place. They can't play tentative or intimidated either. I hope they get this or have the mindset.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We're done.

This org is cursed. Always something that happens or goes wrong. 4th winning team in NBA history and another ****ing yr with nothing to show for it


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

3-1 dude. 3-1.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Honestly, I'm much more optimistic now that the Suns can pull this series out. They showed they can hang in LA. Suns will force a Game 7.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, I'm with everyone else. I think this series is about to get more interesting. There's no more adjustments that are going to happen. I really think the Suns can get to a game 7 and possibly pull it out. 

When they went down 3-1, I was in disbelief too, but they made the final adjustment and took the series. 
I'm not ready to give up on this team.


----------

